

Why we created Bitmaker Labs - tjarmain
http://bitmakerlabs.com/why

======
mvleming
Hey tjarmain. I was actually looking into Dev Bootcamp but I decided not to
follow through because it isn't where I am: Toronto. So to see Bitmaker Labs
is exciting; it looks very good!

I have a question though. I'm looking at the Application form here and there
aren't any cohorts starting after mid-August. Do you know if Bitmaker Labs
will? I'll be graduating college around that time.

~~~
tjarmain
Happy to hear that you're interested! We'll definitely have cohorts starting
after mid-August, it's just not listed on the site right now.

We actually went out to visit Dev Bootcamp in San Francisco and are huge fans
of Shereef, Dave, and the rest of their team; hopefully we can create a
similar experience here at home.

~~~
mvleming
That's good to hear.

It definitely looks like you guys have modeled yourself after them. I have a
couple more questions:

\- Are your curriculums the same?

\- Do you also give a percentage back if the student is hired?

\- And do you have long-term plans to increase the class sizes?

Thanks. :)

~~~
tjarmain
\- They'll be pretty similar, ours might be more project-focused. We're also
planning to include classes on analytics for our students. If we aren't
successful in placing a graduate, at the very least we want them to have the
skills to be able to bootstrap their own SaaS businesses and know enough about
analytics so that they can continuously make improvements.

\- We're still talking to our hiring partners about this but we're aiming to
give some tuition back if a student gets hired.

\- Nope. We'll likely launch rolling cohorts but we want to keep the actual
class size capped at 20 because our goal is to place 100% of our grads.

~~~
mvleming
Awesome. I couldn't be happier with your response. I'll definitely keep
Bitmaker Labs in mind for when I graduate next year, and in the meantime I'll
spread the word!

~~~
tjarmain
Thanks, that's what we love to hear!

------
tjarmain
Any feedback?

